# writing christmas cards- do i sign from us both?



## nickiblue (Feb 20, 2011)

today i am writing Christmas cards, but have not been able to continue because i dont know how to sign them.
i started divorce proceedings in september
at the moment, we are sharing a house. we have accepted an offer on the house and expect to complete the sale in february 2012. 
should i write from us both, just me, is it different if it is mutual friends rather than mine/ his.
i know this is only a small problem, but i would like your opinions,
yhanks


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Do you have kids? You could just sign them "The [your last name]"


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

> today i am writing Christmas cards, but have not been able to continue because i dont know how to sign them.
> i started divorce proceedings in september


Sign them from you and if you have children include their names. I am sure if your husband wants to send out cards he knows how to write. .


----------



## drsparkle (Aug 7, 2011)

no way. just yourself


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

You and your children.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

If everyone knows of the upcoming divorce just sign you and the kids. I think the only reason to include his name would be if you are still keeping the divorce under wraps.


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

I would end it the same way you put your name on the return address on the front of the card. You could always just say it is from "(you) and family."


----------



## nickiblue (Feb 20, 2011)

no we dont have kids, just a cat. 
thank you all for your input. will start again today.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Eli-Zor said:


> Sign them from you and if you have children include their names. I am sure if your husband wants to send out cards he knows how to write. .


This... and I culled my list too. If he wants to send cards to his family or friends he is free to do so. I was fired as secretary when I was fired as wife.


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Sign it with both names together...your not divorced yet, you still live together and most important it's CHRISTMAS!!!

Christmas is all about Christ...and all about Love and Forgiveness.

Christmas only happens once a year can you not be together for a day?in a card?

Once your divorce you can give cards away as a single...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

No you are divorcing, don't sign his name.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

It is interesting see how the cards coming are addressed to me or us. Tells who really knows the situation.


----------



## nickiblue (Feb 20, 2011)

This is me said:


> It is interesting see how the cards coming are addressed to me or us. Tells who really knows the situation.


very true. i received one from my aunt with no addresee names on it. i think that is very diplomatic.

i decided aquaintances, family and mutual friends to sign from both. and mostly my friends from only me. he can do his own friends who i dont know anyway.


----------



## oceansaway (May 16, 2011)

I sent a beautiful picture of my daughter and I using my maiden name and childs name. Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madaboutlove (Aug 28, 2011)

I got my first card addressed to just the boys and I today, so weird. SOme others just say "B---- family". I may just say "The B's" to most, my name and the boys to family and close friends. He has been out of this marriage for almost a year, no reason to hang on any longer


----------

